# Back home after angiogram



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Just got back from hospital after dye test.I was soo nervous but as lots of you said not as bad as I thought better than the dentist  Going back next week to have stents in one of my arterys it was very narrow get that done and of to Spain in van feel relieved if any one needs this get it done. Presto


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

You will feel like a new man after the stents are fitted. It might take a little time for your muscles to get their tone back, you will have slowed down without realising it. When I went in to have one fitted they fitted seven. Four years later another one was fitted. Now I have had six years without problems. 

When I had the last one fitted it was supposed to happen in a day and out back home in the evening.The plug in my groin kept weeping and the nurses kept coming to inspect it as the ward was to close for the night. Eventually they decided to keep me in overnight and transferred me to another ward. As I told my wife I have never had as much interest in my groin from ladies even when I was in my teens and early twenties. :lol: 

Frank


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Amazing what can be done nowadays.

Funny posting in Tablet forum. :lol: :lol: 
Keep taking them
Dave p


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Insurance*

Hi,
Had mine done (two) at Papworth first week in May

No problems with proc - however the follow up requires multiple visits to hospital, lots of medication, blood tests every 3 weeks to sort meds, echocardiogram, stress tests etc etc

Then travel - cant drive till doc says ok 7days to 4weeks

Travel insurance very expensive and even more so if you include Spain

Consultant will also advise that its three months before stents are considered ok

I had no after effects and up to now alls well

Good Luck

Ray


----------



## margrae (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi
I had 5 stents inserted and feel fine now although the procedure was very painful as they used radial artery in my wrist and I ended up with a blocked radial artery. I am very small so I think thats what caused the pain because I had small arteries but hey it did the trick so well worth it.
Hope everything goes well for you


----------

